# 2008 vs. 2009 Roubaix Expert



## illuminatus (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Are there any improvement between the 2008 and 2009 Roubaix Expert models? Most of the 2008 models are on sale and the price difference works out to be about $700-800. I can't seem to be able to find the specs for the 2008 model although I imagine they probably made minor improvements/adjustments on their 2008.

Thanks.

Daniel


----------



## tcam1213 (Apr 16, 2009)

Daniel,

On the Specialized web site, when you click on 'Bikes' in the upper left hand corner, you can then click on 'Archive'. That will let you click a model year and bike so you can check the specs.


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just bought the '08. 2 weeks ago I did a 50 mile ride on a '09. I can't feel the difference.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=33546&gold_ses=


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes there is a difference between the 08' and 09's, the 09's are much stiffer especially when climbing and sprinting. Also handling/descending is more stable due to the increased lower bearing in the headtube. Ride quality is probably the same. It's up to you if you think all that is worth $700-800 price difference. Can't go wrong with either one though. I ended up with an 09' expert and it's the best bike i've owned so far :thumbsup:


----------



## sroxberg (Sep 21, 2008)

The 09 has some nice upgrades but I went with an 08.

I took the additional money and upgraded the wheel set, which I felt gave me better bang for the buck.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

I purchased a black 08 last summer, their always going to try and improve on their design unless your the type that always has to have the latest and the greatest go with the 08 and save a few bucks. I just put a set of Reynolds Assaults on my 08 and I'm a happy camper...:thumbsup:


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*09 Roubaix Expert - Testrider.com*

pgk - nice looking bike! How did you remove all the Spec decals?



Getting back to the thread, the 09 has the frame improvements found on the SL2. I think you'll only feel differences in acceleration, climbing and cornering if you're a really aggressive rider.

Here's a video review.
http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=93


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

ksanbon said:


> pgk - nice looking bike! How did you remove all the Spec decals?
> 
> 
> I used a hair dryer to heat up the decals first. They came off very easy, actually saved them, not sure why.. lol.
> ...


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

Why did you remove them?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wow that's nice i thought the sticker was under the clearcoat finish...hmm...


----------

